# exploring some GSD lines



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

This is a breeding that is due in June. The Dam, Quinta has good balanced drives. She is not titled in SchH (there are no clubs within 400 miles), but excels at obedience and agility. This is her second litter. The first one was with my current dog's sire and turned out very well-all. except one, went to working homes and one was kept by the breeder.
The Sire, Chay-Da of Sapphire Mountain is not known to me (that really doesn't say much) and this is his first litter. He works with Grand Tetons Law enforcemnt in Narcotics, bombs and also certified in a bunch of SAR clssifications. Anyone know much about his Czech lines? 
I am not looking in particular for a pup out of this litter having just lost my female, but I am planning and explring my options for my next pup- next year or longer.
Thanks!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=548537&modir=519040


----------

